# MarathonTimer! Try to beat Limeback!



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 15, 2014)

This is Marathon Timer. This is the Alpha package. There are some small bugs involving the code which will be fixed in v2. It just requires an extra bit to get everything to work.


If you want it, you can go here (This takes you to my website)

If you want to direct download, here you go download link


Updated to V3

Added feature to write Result to a text file. (READ THE DIRECTIONS WHEN YOU SEE THEM)
Removed Telesforo's WR


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 15, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> Nice!



Thanks


----------



## Rubikscuber1440 (Feb 15, 2014)

Great program, but I dont sit down for one hour solving cubes that much.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 15, 2014)

Bump:

Referenced InstallationShield into Program. That is what caused the problems.


And thanks, Rubikscuber1440!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Feb 15, 2014)

Meh, I wanted to include this in our online timer... but we procrastinated too much that someone got that idea quicker 
Anyway, that seems amazing... but I can't install it... It is still asking me for some files...


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 15, 2014)

Updated to V2.

Everything is bigger
Fixed Spacebar Problem! (You can now press it after you press start timer)
Fixed Timer Problem (Interval was waaaaay to low)
Removed Matyas


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 16, 2014)

Sammy I have a problem tying to access it. I'm getting a message saying "Can't connect to strakerak.com" BTW i'm using Google chrome on windows 8.

Edit: got it working.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't get the website to work on windows 8 can't find the page:/


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I can't get the website to work on windows 8 can't find the page:/



I placed a direct download on here. 

I use Windows 8. It works as long as you let it wrong.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is very cool. is it 1 solve= scramble+inspection+solve? Or do you use x cubes.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> This is very cool. is it 1 solve= scramble+inspection+solve? Or do you use x cubes.



Do you remember Eric Limeback's WR? It is pretty much the same format.. 

Tutorial

Scramble one cube, don't look at it.
Start the countdown, begin solving your cube.

Have a scrambler scrambling the cubes beside you.
When you finish that first cube, press spacebar and grab a scrambled cube.
Solve the scrambled cube. Then press spacebar and grab a new cube. REpeat.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 16, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Removed Matyas



What? Why/how was Matyas there?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 16, 2014)

Stefan said:


> What? Why/how was Matyas there?



I am just replicating a Minecraft Update joke. In every update the developers post "Removed Herobrine" to ridicule those who still believe that there is this "monster" that looms out of your screen at night and haunts you in the game.

EDIT: 

I might add an anticheat feature. Don't really want any .6 second 4x4 solves.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 16, 2014)

I would like to have a feature on it where it can record your history.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I would like to have a feature on it where it can record your history.



Just released it. Check download link for details.

EDIT: I also realized that people are confused about the text files. You NEED to keep those file extensions in, and only modify those two variables (YourUsername) and result.txt (You can keep it as result)


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Just released it. Check download link for details.
> 
> EDIT: I also realized that people are confused about the text files. You NEED to keep those file extensions in, and only modify those two variables (YourUsername) and result.txt (You can keep it as result)



thanks


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 17, 2014)

Version 2.1

Added Anticheat

Anticheat activates if you press spacebar multiple times after completing one cube. This prevents "lowered' averages and "more" cubes solved.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 18, 2014)

A couple of comments:
I think you should stick with a certain accuracy. This includes the average time per cube. .005 is not usually a good accuracy. I would suggest having all your times in your programs stored in milliseconds and then you can format however you like them for display.
Also, the user shouldn't have to make the folder himself on his desktop before the program can save the file there and he shouldn't have to put in his username. I would suggest saving it in a location relative to the program, or else have the program find the desktop. Also, you should be able to make the program create the folder because right now it's giving an error if you don't and errors aren't cool.
Also, I think it would be nice if the text file results were not in a sentence. Just some descriptors and colons would work and look nicer.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 18, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> A couple of comments:
> I think you should stick with a certain accuracy. This includes the average time per cube. .005 is not usually a good accuracy. I would suggest having all your times in your programs stored in milliseconds and then you can format however you like them for display.
> Also, the user shouldn't have to make the folder himself on his desktop before the program can save the file there and he shouldn't have to put in his username. I would suggest saving it in a location relative to the program, or else have the program find the desktop. Also, you should be able to make the program create the folder because right now it's giving an error if you don't and errors aren't cool.
> Also, I think it would be nice if the text file results were not in a sentence. Just some descriptors and colons would work and look nicer.



Thanks for the suggestions. I will get that done soon.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 18, 2014)

And if somebody does get a time of exactly 4 seconds, it should say 4.000 if you're doing it to the nearest millisecond, not just 4.


----------

